# Fe in a morally corrupted society



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> There is a thread in the Socionics forum on this. And it hits the mark in that Fe doesn't necessarily conform or is nice. It's not about that. ISTJ are probably the most polite people imo. I think Fe is actually strong AGAINST the crowd.
> 
> This ENFJ Socionics description begins with:
> 
> ...


Since I've change my type to Fe valuing, I can say this...

I have never conformed to anything anyone has ever wanted me to be or what I "should" be. Not for my parents, society, etc. 

If anything I've gone against what was expected of me purposely a few times. Lol.

That being said, my parents never had to worry about me getting into trouble because... literally no body can make me do a damn thing that I don't want to do. Peer pressure has never even effected me. It really doesn't even register.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

These I think are very Socionics Beta Quadra songs (Se/Ni and Ti/Fe valuing types) This doesn't sound like anything close to conforming. Lol.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Thorn said:


> Since I've change my type to Fe valuing, I can say this...
> 
> I have never conformed to anything anyone has ever wanted me to be or what I "should" be. Not for my parents, society, etc.
> 
> ...



I was very strong against peer pressure too. I was always the one who was difficult, who wouldn't budge and gummed up the works. You will not take advantage of me or pressure me. I will shut down the whole operation because I am more important than it. 

That being said, I was a troublemaker. lol


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I was very strong against peer pressure too. I was always the one who was difficult, who wouldn't budge and gummed up the works. You will not take advantage of me or pressure me. I will shut down the whole operation because I am more important than it.
> 
> That being said, I was a troublemaker. lol


I've never been a trouble maker. I was the one to warn people against the consequences of their actions and the long-term consequences that would spark from it/the chain of events.

I am Loki basically when I see someone about to do something really fucking dumb.




























The troublemaker in you is probably just 7 influence. 

Also... with me, it's like... I do whatever I want or don't want. 

Don't try to stop me from doing what I want, it won't work. I don't care what you do, just don't make me do it if I don't want to.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

@*Thorn*

Yes, it is a 7 thing. I said my motto was it is easier to ask for forgiveness than to get permission. And then somebody posted a Tarantino interview of him saying the same thing. He never asks for permission. He may ask for forgiveness but never permission. That is how I roll too. Tarantino is the quintessential 7. lol. Just over the top for the sake of it. Pushing boundaries because they are there.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> @*Thorn*
> 
> Yes, it is a 7 thing. I said my motto was it is easier to ask for forgiveness than to get permission. And then somebody posted a Tarantino interview of him saying the same thing. He never asks for permission. He may ask for forgiveness but never permission. That is how I roll too. Tarantino is the quintessential 7. lol. Just over the top for the sake of it. Pushing boundaries because they are there.


I Have a 7w8 ESTp nephew. I love him to death but i know All about the shit 7's pull. Lol

That being said I think to be a Beta, one must not be afraid of some ruckus. I have always been "one of the boys" if you will. I love to be loud and physically rough. I had a mini-fling with an SLE once and it was a blast. 

You cant be scared to be literally pushed around. Lol. As cliche as it sounds I was the girl who would have rather played tackle-tag with the guys and play games of intimidation than sit around playing barbies (or god forbid baby dolls) or something. I was still able to retain my femininity too. I just hated sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Thorn said:


> I Have a 7w8 ESTp nephew. I love him to death but i know All about the shit 7's pull. Lol
> 
> That being said I think to be a Beta, one must not be afraid of some ruckus. I have always been "one of the boys" if you will. I love to be loud and physically rough. I had a mini-fling with an SLE once and it was a blast.
> 
> You cant be scared to be literally pushed around. Lol. As cliche as it sounds I was the girl who would have rather played tackle-tag with the guys and play games of intimidation than sit around playing barbies (or god forbid baby dolls) or something. I was still able to retain my femininity too. I just hated sitting around doing nothing.



I always associated "one of the boys" with STP. But I guess it could be ENFJ too. I always liked tomboys. There was actually a thread about it in the INFJ forum. How INFJ men like tomboys. lol. We like women who challenge us and will roll around in the mud while still retaining femininity. I remember going swimming and my sister brought a friend. Like 10 years old. Tomboy who challenged me in everything. I'm the older brother and my sister is a thorn in my side and now her obnoxious friend. And on the way home my mother said something like, "It was funny how much you liked that girl." And I never thought of it that way but she was right.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I always associated "one of the boys" with STP. But I guess it could be ENFJ too. I always liked tomboys. There was actually a thread about it in the INFJ forum. How INFJ men like tomboys. lol. We like women who challenge us and will roll around in the mud while still retaining femininity. I remember going swimming and my sister brought a friend. Like 10 years old. Tomboy who challenged me in everything. I'm the older brother and my sister is a thorn in my side and now her obnoxious friend. And on the way home my mother said something like, "It was funny how much you liked that girl." And I never thought of it that way but she was right.


I'm not so much directly challenging. I just hold my own I suppose.

Like... physical fights have never scared me. I was the one that physically pushed those that bullied me (I have problems with Alpha dudes when I was younger) I slammed a guy against a tree for insulting my friend and to this day he's still scared of me. 

I saved my guy friends ass at the pool one time because he was a dipshit and provoked two older guys (we were 13 and these guys were maybe 16-17) so I basically kicked their ass. 

I handle animals that don't know I'm helping them and would rather mangle my hand than let me touch them.

I was in martial arts and the strict Masters that barked orders out when I became a black belt didn't really intimidate me because I didn't buckle under their harsh rules but actually followed them to a T. I also had immense respect for them too so that may have been part of it. I tend to like hard-lined and real-life rules. Ne/Ti doesn't give me the straight "this is what it is and why" with no room for ambiguity that I like.

But where I do fall short is in things like debate. It's kinda hard for me to assert myself more verbally and being commanding. But then again, social anxiety is there.

I've considered SLE but... I just think my Ti sucks ass. I expect someone else to bring strict logical hierarchy to the table and answer my logical questions. The realm of emotions, however, is easy-peesy.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Thorn said:


> I'm not so much directly challenging. I just hold my own I suppose.
> 
> Like... physical fights have never scared me. I was the one that physically pushed those that bullied me (I have problems with Alpha dudes when I was younger) I slammed a guy against a tree for insulting my friend and to this day he's still scared of me.
> 
> ...


Se and Ti like what works. It is similar to Te that way. Like most martial arts are not actually effective and Bruce Lee predicted that. It looks pretty but it dont work. Real fights are messy. Gouge eyes. Kick knee caps. Lee thought western martial arts like wrestling and boxing superior to Eastern and he was right. But Eastern arts look prettier. So that is what he made money on. An honest con. Like a magician. I watched a great movie on magicians and forgeries. F for Fake. No such thing as a magician, just an actor playing the role of one. You will notice that magicians have always been the biggest skeptics though practice magic themselves. Going back to Houdini. To Randi. Penn and Teller. Cris Angel. All skeptics who expose frauds in their fields. Lee did the same thing with martial arts.


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

In future generations people will look back at this barbaric time at how we raised animals to be slaughtered.
A lot of Fi dominants don't care now.
But in the future they will, when they take it more personally when it becomes more of an issue.


----------

